# I blame Appleman & Waldo



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

Its their fault. Appleman noticed elsewhere that I had taken a small interest in someones grape vines. He, being Appleman, invited me to take a look at his thread about his grape vines and such. 




Well, I've been a little bummed (




)about the fact that I didnt think grapes would grow well around here and I was reading old threads and there the answer was, Waldo's beautiful Muscadine wine.



Have yall seen that stuff? Its beautiful. I bet it taste just as good as it looks. Then it dawned on me, Muscadines like the climate where I am at.


So, today I had a tractor (mine does not have a backhoe) come in and strip the sod off of two pieces of land that are directly in the sun.



So, I said all of this to say, I blame the two of you. 


I now need to find out where to order my plants. Anybody know the absolute best place? Please dont say Burgess, I am having a problem getting them to deliver on the blue potatos that I ordered


----------



## Waldo (Mar 9, 2009)

If its muscadines you seek then Isons.com is the place to go


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm glad you have decided to take the plunge. Before you know it, it will be a plunge in Muscadine wine. While we don't have Muscadines around her, I can't tell you of source. Others here from the south can help you out I'm sure. Waldo knows where to get them and I think Jobe05 has some growing. Anybody else out there help Tex out here? 


Edit: See I told you Waldo knows!


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

I have contacted Isons, I guess I may be a little late as they only have 1 year old plants for $4.95 apiece. Ifin I am reading things right, it takes 3 or 4 years to get muscadines? Should I order these right away or should I continue to search for some two year vines?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2009)

You might as well get one year vines. There really is no difference in bearing age between the two. Vines generally age from the date of planting- so you plant 1-year vines and a year later they are 1 year old. Plant 2 year old vines and a year later they are 1 year old! Don't wait the extra year, you will just be one year longer to having grapes. Good luck.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 9, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> I have contacted Isons, I guess I may be a little late as they only have 1 year old plants for $4.95 apiece. Ifin I am reading things right, it takes 3 or 4 years to get muscadines? Should I order these right away or should I continue to search for some two year vines?



Go ahead and get them, By next year, they'll be 2 year old plants.

They grow extremely fast. Mine are 2 years old and already are producing. Not enough for a lot of wine, but I could get a gallon out of the couple of Muscadines I have. I forgot the name, I think they black beauties?

Throw in a couple of good wine making Scuppernongs as well........ You won't be disappointed at all.

There are a few places that you can get these vines, But I agree with Waldo, stick with Ison's. I have ordered certain vines that were suppose to be quarter size, dark, almost black muscadines........ and they are a nice golden scuppernong.........


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

appleman said:


> You might as well get one year vines. There really is no difference in bearing age between the two. Vines generally age from the date of planting- so you plant 1-year vines and a year later they are 1 year old. Plant 2 year old vines and a year later they are 1 year old! Don't wait the extra year, you will just be one year longer to having grapes. Good luck.




I hadnt thought of that. When I contacted them (last night-by email) and they answered (today-by email) I only asked about the Black Beauty kind because that is what is in Waldo's recipe. Their reply was only about the Black Beauty type. I may as well get those though ifin I am going to have to wait a few years anyway. Thanks


6 vines ought to give me all the muscadines that I could possibly drink myself, no?


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

jobe05 said:


> mjdtexan said:
> 
> 
> > I have contacted Isons, I guess I may be a little late as they only have 1 year old plants for $4.95 apiece. Ifin I am reading things right, it takes 3 or 4 years to get muscadines? Should I order these right away or should I continue to search for some two year vines?
> ...




You were posting the same time I was, I am going to order from them. scuppernongs huh? You made me go look that up. I might have to get a couple of them as well.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 9, 2009)

Tomorrow I am going to order 





1 Ison

4 Black Beauties

1 Sweet Jenny.










1 Pineapple I like to order by phone.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 10, 2009)

You made a wise choice choosing Isons. They probably have the best stock there is for Muscadines. They actually developed strains or were the test facility for breeding programs. They know Muscadines hands down.You might want to consider the book Bill Ison wrote as well, ALL ABOUT MUSCADINES, BLUEBERRIES, BLACKBERRIES FOR THE GROWERS OF THESE FINE BERRIES. By Bill Isonfor reference if you are starting out. I bought it when I did and it is a pretty darn good read. Lots of good tips to get you started on the right foot.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 10, 2009)

mjdtexan said:


> Tomorrow I am going to order
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you call, tell them you are going to be growing these primarily for making wine then post back this evening what you actually ended up getting


----------



## gaudet (Mar 10, 2009)

I got the Isons, Carlos, and Dixie Red. All were recommended for wine and jelly making. I was going to get the sugargate, supreme, and/or black beauty but didn't want to mess with that many female vines. If I had enough space to make 8 vines I would have loved it. But I need room for other stuff in the back yard.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 10, 2009)

The biggest problem in this area (I'm in Huntsville) is Pierce's disease. Texas A&M developed a couple of vinifera varieties that are resistant to the disease. One is called 'Old Spanish' . I forget the other one. I'll look that up in a little while. The Muscadines of course are all resistant as they are native to the area.

Pierce's disease is carried by a leaf cutter that is common around here. Apparently the vines may prosper for a few years, even many years and then die in a short time if they contract the disease.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 10, 2009)

peterCooper said:


> The biggest problem in this area (I'm in Huntsville) is Pierce's disease. Texas A&amp;M developed a couple of vinifera varieties that are resistant to the disease. One is called 'Old Spanish' . I forget the other one. I'll look that up in a little while. The Muscadines of course are all resistant as they are native to the area.
> 
> Pierce's disease is carried by a leaf cutter that is common around here. Apparently the vines may prosper for a few years, even many years and then die in a short time if they contract the disease.


 Are there steps and precautions that you can take to combat that?


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm go to say the obvious and then pass the question on. The obvious is to have a high quality protection regimen that includes both insecticide and fungicide.I think in this area that will only minimize the problem for you rather than provide surety.

I think this thread needs to be reposted on the vineyard section so I am going to move it there in the hope that some of the people more knowledgeable than myself can pitch in.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are growing the Pierce's Disease resistant Muscadines, then it isn't a bad problem anyways. Normal insect control should take care of any other insect pests. 


Here is a little article on growing grapes in Texas
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/fruit/piercegrapes/pdr.html


and here is a link to a bit about Muscadines.
http://www.crfg.org/pubs/ff/muscadinegrape.html


----------



## chiefmike (Mar 11, 2009)

mjd, the most common PD resistant grapes grown in Texas are the Black Spanish (Lenoir, Favorite) and Blanc Du Bois. There are quite a number of these grown down around your more humid environment. You can check with R.L. Winters at Fairhaven Vineyards for a good source for these grapes...they are out near Tyler. Also, another very good Texas source for various wine grapes is Womack Nurseries in De Leon.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 11, 2009)

I blame Appleman and Waldo for most everything myself.


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 11, 2009)

Good idea.



I believe I'll try that myself...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2009)

Good information chiefmike. It's good to get the information from someone who knows. 

Welcome to the forum. Don't be a stranger. You have plenty to share.


----------



## Scott B (Mar 12, 2009)

mjdtexan - have you seen this website?


http://winegrapes.tamu.edu/grow/muscadine.html


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 12, 2009)

Scott B said:


> mjdtexan - have you seen this website?
> 
> 
> http://winegrapes.tamu.edu/grow/muscadine.html




No, I had not. Thank You for that. I've been really busy the last couple days clearing some land for a barbed wire fence. We are getting calves at the end of this month. I will certainly take a harder look at it this evening. I really do appriciate that.


----------



## chiefmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Those calves are really gonna love those grapes, mjd.






Glad to finally post something here, Appleman. I've been lurking for a couple of years...you know how shy us Texans are. Anyhow, I've enjoyed reading about your work with your grapes and wines. I'll try to be more active, especially in relationship to growers in the warmer/hotter/drier regions.


----------

